# zoltrix 56k internal modem, how to config it for dial up.

## m.h.shams

dear frieands,

i have an intrnal 56k zoltrix modem, and want to config it, and use for dial up connection,

im new in gentoo, please help me, to find docs and tutorial for installing internal modems.

thanks.

----------

## Higgaion

i'm working on installing a winmodem myself right now.  I started with lspci.

```
#emerge pciutils

#lspci
```

you should see some more detail about your modem there. you can then google that info, and/or post it here for more detailed help.

another place to look is

http://start.at/modem

and there is a verbosly documented script out there called scanmodem.

that will tell you if you have a a chance of getting it running under linux or not.

----------

## Higgaion

If your modem is configured correctly all you need to get a ppp connection working is a dialer.  if you already have KDE installed, you could try kppp. it's worked for me before.  a good command line dialer is wvdial. both of these are in the portage tree. wvdial's configuration program can help you determine if your modem is working:

```
# wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
```

put your isp or whoever you are connecting with in wvdial.conf, and then when it connects it will provide you with a ppp0 that you may need to 

```
# ifconfig ppp0 up
```

----------

## Higgaion

according to the changelog    

http://gentoo-portage.com/net-dialup/gnome-ppp/ChangeLog

 20 Dec 2005; Alin Nastac <mrness@gentoo.org> gnome-ppp-0.3.23.ebuild:

Stable on x86.

there is no 64 bit version of gnome-ppp in the works.

however i do see amd64 here

http://gentoo-portage.com/net-dialup/wvdial

so i'd just go with wvdial if i where you. once it's compiled, check out the man page for wvdialconf

please post your reply here, in case something we say could help someone else.  :Smile:  [/url]

----------

## m.h.shams

dear friends.

i can't emerge WvDial because i cant connect internet with my gentoo,

i need to download it first, and then emrge it local,

but i don't know where can i download it,

and how i emerge a tar.gz package file.  :Sad: 

sorry, but im a new gentoo user.

thanks.

----------

## gen2fox

If you need to download packages using another machine, check out this FAQ entry:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#manualdownload

----------

